# Horse coughing and a runny nose ??



## Jenny923 (20 February 2010)

Sorry long..
I went on a ride this morning and was trotting up this hill, when he suddenly started coughing lots, (coughed about 10 times). We then continued to walk up the hill, and about a minute later starting coughing again. (coughed about 4 times).
When i got home, which was about 10 minutes after him coughing, i saw that he had a VERY runny nose and it was white/cream coloured. 
He still has his huge appetite, and doesn't seem to be tired or down.
The hack was only about 45 mins of walking and trotting on roads, so wasn't like he was just out of shape.
So, basically, what is it? just a cold or some sort of virus. I don't want any of my other horses to get it, as one is quite an old lady. The vet is coming out for his vaccinations in 2 weeks, but shall i get him to come out sooner? 
I have noticed him coughing a couple of times before whilst feeding, but he coughed like twice, so thought it was just all the dry hay and food.
Thankss


----------



## sonjafoers (20 February 2010)

Have you taken his temperature and checked his breathing rate? I only know about this because I've just had the vet out for one of mine ( see post a few down!!). As far as I know if he has a viral infection there isn;t much the vet can do, but if it's a bacterial infection he may respond to antibiotics to help him get better. Box of Frogs on here has given me some great info about this so hopefully she may give you some advise. If his temp or breathing rate is increased it may be worth giving your vet a call and having a chat. Hope he feels better soon.

By the way I think I'm right in saying if his snot is clear/white and his temp etc seems fine it may just be the quality of your hay, so I'd definately check his temperature to be sure - it should be 37.5 to 38.5


----------



## rascal (20 February 2010)

Try damping his hay it might help, it works with our old horse.


----------



## mickey (20 February 2010)

This is what I would do (personally) ; There are a lot of colds going around. I'd change him onto small baled haylage just to be sure that forage quality isn't the issue. Take his temp and look at breathing rate as sfoers says. If no temp I'd leave for a day or two and see if this resolves. Don't work. Make sure passing droppings and drinking as usual. If situation worsens in next day or two then get vet out. If you can keep your other horses a bit of a distance away, not sharing paddocks etc as a precaution that might be good. I'm sure it will be OK. My horse has had a cold recently.


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (20 February 2010)

It could be a viral infection - a horse I ride had one last year with very similar signs.
He had 2 weeks off work on box rest with soaked hay and just a bit of TLC. 
He is now 100% fine and happily working again, and none of the other horses got it. However, he was isolated so that the other horses couldnt come into nose-nose contact, and if he coughed/sneezed the aerosol particles would (hopefully) not spread to near by horses. 
This might be worth a thought if you have an isolation box. 

Id get the vet out sooner if you are truly concerned.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (20 February 2010)

Vet was out with another livery yesterday which has a cold and possibly her chest is a little caught up, Vet gave a dose of penicillin and then another dose again today . 

If cough persists I would personally get vet out to have a listen to the chest . 

My own mare had a slight cough and snotty nose (not green as such more creamy colour (lovely eh ?) ) it seemed to clear up on its own, I checked her temp also which was normal, Vet who was there yesterday with other livery checked her over and she was fine . 

Just keep an eye on the cough and as suggested, give small baled haylage 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 

Col x


----------



## ladyt25 (20 February 2010)

my horse often gets this at this time of year - he has a slight dust/hay allergy i think so i dampen his hay.  It doesn't seem to affect him in himself and he is turned out all day and will be out 24/7 in (hopefully) about a weeks time so that helps.

I have bought some horse cough medicine though so i gave him this too which i think soothes the irritation a bit. I would try soaking his hay but you may find it's just a little cold he has. If the snotty nose is white/clear then I wouldn't worry too much. 

I sometimes find large bits of snot outside my horse's stable door - makes me gag!!! Lol.


----------

